# [solved] udev-Initscript nach Wechsel zu systemd

## musv

Guten Morgen, 

vor einiger Zeit hab ich meine Rechner auf systemd umgestellt und bin damit eigentlich auch mehr und mehr zufrieden. Da ich aber dem Lennart nicht zu 100% traue und auch noch gern eine Fallback-Variante hätte, ist openrc noch immer installiert. Wäre wohl auch etwas problematisch, da z.B. die functions.sh, die von einigen Gentoo-Funktionen benötigt wird, mit der Deinstallation von openrc auch flöten gehen würde.

Problematisch ist das jetzt, wenn ich mal die OpenRC-Variante des Systems booten will. Udev ist zwar deinstalliert, aber durch Systemd noch im System vorhanden. Dummerweise fehlt aber jetzt das Init-Script /etc/init.d/udev + evtl. udev-postmount. Damit ist z.B. auf meinem HTPC sofort nach dem Start von X weder die Fernbedienung (da udev-Regel von eventX auf irremote) noch die Tastatur ansprechbar. Wenn ich mich über ssh einlog, kann ich mit udevd udev einfach so starten. Dann hab ich auch die Devices wieder.

Um dass Init-Script wieder zurückzubekommen, hab ich probiert eudev und udev-197 nach /var/tmp/portage zu entpacken. Interessanterweise ist weder dort noch im files-Ordner des Portage Tree das Init-Script vorhanden. 

Wo krieg ich das Init-Script her?Last edited by musv on Sat Jun 01, 2013 1:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jean-Paul

In udev kann das Script nicht liegen, das würde Lennart schon zu verhindern wissen.

Es liegt in openrc.

EDIT: 

... ist aber nur dann sichtbar, wenn udev auch installiert ist (siehe ebuild-openrc).

Warum hast du udev deinstalliert, oder ist das ein Schreibfehler ?

Jean-Paul

----------

## Josef.95

 *musv wrote:*   

> [...] Problematisch ist das jetzt, wenn ich mal die OpenRC-Variante des Systems booten will. Udev ist zwar deinstalliert, aber durch Systemd noch im System vorhanden. Dummerweise fehlt aber jetzt das Init-Script /etc/init.d/udev + evtl. udev-postmount. [...]

 

Hm, nur eine wage Vermutung (ich kenne mich mit dem neuen systemd Zeugs nicht wirklich aus)

Wenn du sys-apps/systemd mit USE=openrc baust sollte als Abhängigkeit auch sys-fs/udev-init-scripts mitinstalliert werden aus dem dann auch das /etc/init.d/udev InitScript mitkommt.

Sprich, vermutlich sollte es funktionieren wenn du systemd mit USE=openrc baust.

----------

## musv

 *Jean-Paul wrote:*   

> Warum hast du udev deinstalliert, oder ist das ein Schreibfehler ?

 

Der Lennart hat einfach mal das udev in den Systemd reingepackt. Aus dem Grund haben die Leute hier bei Gentoo udev auch geforkt, um das Systemd-Zeug da wieder auszupatchen. 

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> sollte als Abhängigkeit auch sys-fs/udev-init-scripts mitinstalliert werden 

 

Danke. 

```
emerge udev-init-scripts
```

brachte mir die Scripte zurück. Hab einfach das Paket installiert.

----------

